# Whats good to eat? Whats bad to eat?...esp. for teenagers?



## luke c. (Nov 14, 2002)

Im 15 and i was just wondering what i need to be eating. I know lots of protein and hold back some on the sugar but i dont know a whole lot more about it. Whats good to eat and whats not?


----------



## luke c. (Nov 14, 2002)

woops...i guess this thread should go in the nutrition part lol


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

Shopping list! 

sugar-free low carb protein powder
lean beef
chicken breast
turkey breast
fresh fish
canned tuna
canned salmon
eggs
creamed cottage cheese** 
hard cheese **
sweet potatoes
yams
long grain brown rice
old fashioned oats
steel cut oats
eggplant
squash
romaine lettuce
spinach
asparagus
avocado
broccoli
brussels sprouts
cabbage
cauliflower
cucumbers
celery
peppers (any color)
mushrooms
string beans
zucchini
apples
bananas**
fresh or frozen (w/o syrup) berries
peaches
grapefruit
heavy whipping cream (35% ....NOT whipped cream the dessert topping)
olive oil
safflower oil
flax seed oil
walnut oil
almonds
walnuts
natural sugar-free peanut butter

** Not all foods on this list should be used at all times...the banana for instance should only be used during a carb up and/or a bulk.


----------



## The Berg Master (Nov 15, 2002)

Nice reply there w8lifter, very good list.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2002)

i spent 10 minutes last night looking for this list, where was it??


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

Just do a search for my name or DP's name and "shopping list"


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Is it true that the nutritional value in iceberg lettuce is none existent,compare to romaine?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

Yes...iceberg lettuce doesn't have the fibre that romaine does.


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

W8
I will readup the thread on fibres,so my GUESS right now is:
 more fibres = more nutrients????


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 15, 2002)

Good guess, but the fiber content has nothing to do with it!   More chlorophyll, more minerals, more vitamins, more more more!  


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah...that too


----------



## Dero (Nov 15, 2002)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!I see...
Well thanks guys!!! 



 to you too!!!


----------



## perfecto (Nov 15, 2002)

ive seen people say they eat bacon (without the lard) as part of their protein intake...could that be right? I mean is bacon a suffient protein source?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> W8
> I will readup the thread on fibres,so my GUESS right now is:
> more fibres = more nutrients????


you need more fiber ya ole fart.


----------



## Dero (Nov 16, 2002)

That's right I could ask you,since your diet is pro'lly shaped for OLDER FOLKS... 
What do you eat aside APPLE SAUCE???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> ive seen people say they eat bacon (without the lard) as part of their protein intake...could that be right? I mean is bacon a suffient protein source?



Naw!  It's just salted pork fat with some nitrates/nitrites (I always get those confused)  thrown in! 


DP


----------



## The Berg Master (Nov 16, 2002)

Bacon is very nice


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!I see...
> Well thanks guys!!!
> 
> ...


Just don't eat too much romaine......you don't won't to have to go when you are on your bike!


----------



## Dero (Nov 17, 2002)

Won't have to worry 'bout dat  for another 5 or 6 months...


----------



## leg_press (Nov 18, 2002)

Hiya... I am new to this website/ forum. Does anyone have a recipe for tuna shakes? Every link that exists ( for all I know) I have tried and they keep coming up with the website being non existent on the link being invalid. A little help.... please?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by leg_press *_
> Hiya... I am new to this website/ forum. Does anyone have a recipe for tuna shakes? Every link that exists ( for all I know) I have tried and they keep coming up with the website being non existent on the link being invalid. A little help.... please?



May I ask why on earth you'd do that to yourself?  I mean, I sure as hell can't see you actually enjoying it.


----------



## leg_press (Nov 20, 2002)

w8lifter it's not a case of doing it 'to' myself. I just want to find out what goes into one. That's all


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 20, 2002)

The only tuna shake recipe I've seen mixes tuna, oats, cottage cheese and milk...I imagine it's a little like drinking puke....hence the reason I'm asking why you'd want to drink it


----------



## leg_press (Nov 20, 2002)

There is a guy in Leeds UK who swears by them. He has porridge in the morning and five tuna shakes during the day, using 2 cans of tuna in each. He is pretty big as it is


----------



## Preacher (Nov 21, 2002)

Probably can knock out everybody around him in one single breath too ..
That sounds yucky, man!

(or you could put in some raw eggwhites for some Rocky-ness)


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by leg_press *_
> There is a guy in Leeds UK who swears by them. He has porridge in the morning and five tuna shakes during the day, using 2 cans of tuna in each. He is pretty big as it is




Swears by them in what sense?...taste???? Doesn't sound that tastey to me!

If by that you mean makes him grow...then that is simply a function of the calories he's consuming. The same amt of calories can be consumed w/ a far more appetizing menu!


----------



## leg_press (Nov 24, 2002)

He has porridge and black coffee in the morning and then tuna shakes during the day. H


----------

